# Hi from alabama



## jrh3 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello im jrh3 from alabama i have many interests in reptiles and insects.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome. What are you interested in as far as reptiles go? I share a like interest mainly in turtles. My parents live in AL.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hierodula (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Bama and welcome!


----------

